# Soviet Tachometer - Aircraft ID?



## 2banaviator (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi all,
I have a Russian tachometer (0-3000 RPM) from a piston-engine aircraft in my collection, and I'm trying to confirm the era of its use and the aircraft which may have used it. It doesn't have any other marking on its case or a data label. It seems to me to be 1940-50's vintage, but I'm looking for help to confirm. Clearly not for a high rev engine. There is an interesting red stamp with a star on the face glass.... any ideas of its significance?






You can see it here, along with other instruments in my artifact collection:
Tachometer, USSR 0-3000 RPM

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 24, 2016)

It could have came from a number of aircraft. Understand that instruments in many cases are considered "standard parts" and are built to a specification that may make their use applicable and available to a number of different aircraft. The west, Soviets and eastern Bloc adopted a similar policy. There's always an exception to this "rule" but unless you're talking about a highly specialized aircraft, its hard to pinpoint instruments to specific aircraft unless they are marked.


----------



## 2banaviator (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, FlyboyJ. I'm trying to narrow down the application to a subset of aircraft, at least.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 25, 2016)

I looked in some publications I had as well as some on line cockpit photos and couldn't narrow it down.


----------

